# Plastic fragment removed from lung



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090918...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNuY2RvY3RvcnJlbW8-


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice one Johnny. 
Hey you, Yeah you buddy, You're not supposed to drink the plastic man. Hey must have really gulped that thing down and to not notice something 'screaming' down his trachea is really amazing. 
Crazy stuff.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

And my sweetie accuses me of eating too fast...


----------

